# Peak times for differenet insulins??



## bubbagump (May 10, 2013)

Ive read several write ups looking for the peak times of Humalog and Novolog as well as their quick pin/mix counterparts. I have a general idea of how long they take to peak but want to ask some brothers that have used them.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 13, 2013)

I'm using humalog now. I can tell you from my experience yesterday it peaked and hr and 15 min after my shot. I started going hypo because I stuffed my face at 2 and didn't eat before the gym at 530. I've been eating an hr before the gym, drinking a shake 10-15 after my shot, and then eating again 1-1.5 hrs after my shot and have been great. The only thing I can contribute going hypo to is not eating so long before my shot. Hypo's no fun. I carry glucose tabs on slin days and just drank another shake with dextrose and ate a bunch of gummy savers and I felt normal after about 15 min but I'll never not eat before the gym on slin days again even if I just ate 2 hrs before.


----------



## sfstud33 (May 14, 2013)

Sorry to go offbase but do you need a prescription in the USA for these? Im curious to try...


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> Sorry to go offbase but do you need a prescription in the USA for these? Im curious to try...



Humulin R or N no. But the Log (nova/huma) yes.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 14, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> Sorry to go offbase but do you need a prescription in the USA for these? Im curious to try...



Before you try, make sure you do your research and have your shake and meal weighed and ready before you pin. I set a timer on my phone after my pin so I dont get busy and forget its time to eat. Slin is no joke and its nothing to play around with. AAS is forgiving if you mess up. Slin isn't.


----------



## TheExperiment (Jun 2, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> Ive read several write ups looking for the peak times of Humalog and Novolog as well as their quick pin/mix counterparts. I have a general idea of how long they take to peak but want to ask some brothers that have used them.



This may be of some help


----------



## Hood_Rat (Aug 7, 2013)

Based on this chart, if you were to use humulin R. What time frame would you risk going hypo? When it starts to drastically decline at the 6-8 hour mark or the full 0-10 hours its active?


----------

